# any health concerns with gelatine?



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

I have the same story one ear up one down.
Dixie will be 4 months on Tuesday.Both ears were up a couple weeks ago for 2 or 3 days then went down then one went up.
I was not to worried but I am in contact when 3 other people that have pups from the same litter.they all had their ears up at 9 weeks and stayed up.
I have giving Dixie 2 packs of the Knox gelatine in 2 days 6 feedings.her down ear is already up for the most part.
How long should I keep giving it to her?is there any health concerns?
Thanks

PS not sure what they are all feeding but one puppy is on 75% raw.
I feed Dixie Fromm lbp.im thinking about ordering some chicken necks to feed her?


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I found this following post from momto2gsds in the forum you might wanna follow, her infos are quite helpful. 

I dont think its a huge concern at 4 months old but feeding better could help. I dont know how much in a pack but dont overfeed gelatin? 



Momto2GSDs said:


> Did you ask your breeder to assist you in taping her ears? You need solid instruction for this. If done correctly, taping should not irritate the dog.
> At 6 months the window may be closing.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

